# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Statines

## sietske763

Hallo allemaal

ik heb een vraag;
ik moet statines slikken, vanwege een te hoog cholesterol.
heb andere leefwijzes geprobeerd, zoals Omega, niet roken, mager eten en ga zo maar door.

heb eerder ook jaren statines geslikt en kwam erachter dat de statines veel
klachten veroorzaakten en daardoor dus gestopt, had met statines een chol. van 4.5,
bij controle zonder statines en met een zeer gezonde leefwijze was mijn chol. toch weer boven de 7.5,
daar ik erfelijk belast ben in de familie moest ik ze dus weer gaan slikken.
met alle ellende vandien.
vreselijke spier en gewrichts pijnen en niet lang in 1 houding in bed liggen daardoor, dus ook nare nachten van het constant draaien.
ben begonnen met een lage dosis simvastatine 20 mg.(zocor) en ja hoor het was direct weer raak.
heb nu lipitor (atorvastatine) en weer hetzelfde verhaal.
mijn vraag is nu;
welke statine geeft het minste klachten??
iemand ervaring??
alvast bedankt!

----------


## Slaus

En steeds weer hoor je dat mensen deze zooi aangepraat wordt, terwijl het ondertussen overduidelijk is dat ze meer na- dan voordelen hebben, terwijl het voor vrouwen sowieso maar de vraag is of het helpt. Eerst gezonde mensen worden door deze ZIEKMAKERS de kwaliteit van leven ontnomen, en uit het verleden is gebleken dat er zelfs doden door gevallen zijn (Lipobay) De enige die er baat bij hebben, is de pharmacie. $$$$$$! Er zijn topsporters met een totaal cholesterol van 12, en supergezond! Het lichaam bepaalt zelf hoeveel het aanmaakt, maar door te bewegen, mager en gezond te eten, kun je de ratio HDL-LDL verleggen, en daar gaat het om. Walnoten en het supplement Ubiquinol kunnen het LDL sterk naar beneden brengen, in combinatie met sporten. Google daar maar eens op, en doe er je voordeel mee. En lees ook eens het boek " De cholesterol leugen" van dr. Walter Hartenbach, Duits chirurg.

----------


## sietske763

Hallo Slaus, erg bedankt voor je reactie,
dus mijn HA verzint in feite gewoon dat ik ze ""nodig"" heb??
er zitten hartinfarcten in mijn directe familie rond de 50 jaar waaronder mijn vader. en ik ben bijna 50
ik kan echt niet gezonder leven dan ik nu doe.....sporten kan ik helaas niet door lichamelijke omstandigheden, maar wandel bijna iedere dag een uur.
dus ik kan de chol waarde gewoon accepteren en dat supplement proberen??

ik ken de uitzending van tros-radar waar het over dit onderwerp gaat, daar schrik je ook echt van....

maar als mijn vader geen infarcten had gehad was ik direct klaar met dit vreselijke medicijn.

maar snap je dat ik, laten we maar 
zeggen, gewoon een beetje bang ben om ""eigenwijs"" 
te zijn en weer te stoppen?

(ben trouwens omder behandeling van een goede specialist en die vertelde dat zijn chol boven de 12 was en dat hij 80 mg simvastatine slikte...dat was een arts die niets met mijn chol te maken had hoor).

waar kan ik dat supplement kopen?? is het duur?? en is succes zeker??
omdat ik dus heel veel dure omega heb geslikt, want dat was o zo goed...., nee dus!

----------


## Slaus

Hallo Sietske,

Je HA moet zijn richtlijnen volgen, en die schrijven statines voor bij een bepaalde waarde. Doet hij dat niet, dan kan dat consequenties voor hem hebben in geval dat.

Dat supplement kun je overal kopen, ook on line, maar is niet echt goedkoop. Het is een stof die je lichaam ook aan maakt, vooral voor de spieren. Je hart is in feite een grote spier.

En nee, garantie krijg je nergens, maar wat is wijsheid? Maar als je nooit last hebt gehad van hart of vaat problemen, is het wellicht beter gezond te blijven op een natuurlijke wijze. Doe je dat (niet roken, stress vermijden, weinig drinken etc.) kom je al een heel eind. Alles beter dan statines, waarvan bekend is dat ze voor vrouwen minder effectief zijn. 

Je moet zelf de keuze maken. Bedenk dat je met statines statistisch weinig voordeel hebt, terwijl je kwaliteit van leven achteruit gaat. Maar Google vooral eens op "bijwerkingen statines", en ook op "op natuurlijke wijze je bloeddruk en chol. omlaag brengen". Je bent dan al een stuk wijzer, waarna je voor jezelf de keuze kunt maken. Maar dat ubiquinol zou ik beslist doen, omdat die stof door statines ook verminderd wordt, terwijl je lichaam dat wel vraagt.

----------


## Slaus

Sietske, klik maar eens op deze link. Is een heel verhaal, maar als je het gelezen hebt, ben je een heel stuk wijzer. En er staat geen woord Chinees bij. Succes! (Dat CO enzym Q10 is een andere naam voor Ubiquinol.)

http://www.jbeunk.nl/chlorestorol.html

----------


## sietske763

Hartstikke bedankt Slaus voor de moeite, en voor de link....
heb het doorgelezen en de info van Tros-Radar nog eens gelezen,
ben er helemaal klaar mee en ik denk bijna zeker dat ik mijn laatste pilletje statine geslikt heb......
Q10 heb ik altijd al wel geslikt, behalve de laatste 2 maanden niet.

wat helemaal nieuw voor me was...dat het bij vrouwen minder effectief is..nogmaals hartstikke bedankt voor de moeite, om dit voor een onbekende te doen......

----------


## Slaus

Hallo Sietske. 

Graag gedaan, maar even nog een kleine aanvulling op dat Q 10. Dat is eigenlijk ubiquinon, met een N. Dat wordt in het lichaam omgezet tot ubiquinol, met een L, wat op latere leeftijd steeds minder wordt. Daarom is het handig direct ubiquinoL te nemen. Heb hiertoe nog een link bijgevoegd. Voor de duidelijkheid: ik heb nergens aandelen in.

http://www.vita-vitality.nl/ubiquinol.html

En toevallig is "Een dag niet gelachen, een dag niet geleefd" ook mijn lijfspreuk!

groeten van Slaus.

----------


## sietske763

Hey Slaus......
kom net terug van de drogist, had altijd Q10 van dat dure merk; bioQinon en dan de gold versie, die bevat 100 mg.
maar toevallig heeft PharmaNord nu StatiQinon in de schappen staan, net nieuw, voor een gezonde cholesterol spiegel staat erop

het bevat Q10 en rode rijst extract en ALA uit vlaszaad olie...
klinkt wel goed he??
heb toevallig laatst gehoord van een natuurarts dat rode rijst invloed heeft op je spiegel.
en sowieso heeft pharma nord goede produkten.(hahha en ik heb ook geen aandelen hier)
ik ga dit een paar maanden slikken en dan ff chol laten bepalen..
en even die link van jou bekijken, of het daar goedkoper is...
groetjes!!

----------


## sietske763

heb net even op die supplementen site gekeken en ik heb de goede Q10, deze bieden ze ook aan van pharma Nord.
gelukkig.....! want het kost wel wat.....!

enne...........het klopt he.......niet gelachen is niet geleefd!!
als ik een dag nergens om kan lachen, heb ik voor ik ga slapen echt geen goed gevoel!
maar gelukkig is er bijna iedere dag wel iets om te lachen....als je de humor maar ziet....en die ligt gewoon op straat, alleen ff oppakken! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Slaus

Ja Sietske, boven al die reut die je wil (moet) slikken om gezond te blijven, is een open en vrolijke levenshouding eigenlijk nog de beste medicijn. Daarom: Carpe Diem, pluk de dag.

----------


## Keesvi

> Je HA moet zijn richtlijnen volgen, en die schrijven statines voor bij een bepaalde waarde.


De bloedcholesterolwaarden zijn tegenwoordig niet zo belangrijk meer. Het gaat om een optelsom van risicofactoren: bloeddruk, diabetes, familiaire belasting, ziektegeschiedenis, leeftijd roken etc. Hoewel het vrijwel nooit hardop gezegd wordt is al dat gegoochel met cholesterolwaarden feitelijk pure kwakzalverij en berust het preventieve effect niet op cholesterolverlaging maar op ontstekingsremming, ongeacht die waarden. Het komt erop neer dat statines een heel klein beetje helpen bij een klein percentage van de risicopatiënten. Of die marginale verbetering opweegt tegen de nadelen, de bijwerkingen, kun je je afvragen, te meer omdat verreweg het grootste deel van die mensen het spul helemaal voor niets slikt.

----------


## Slaus

Helder verhaal, Keesvi.

En nu de rest van Nederland nog overtuigen, de HA's voorop. Die weten dikwijls zelf niet eens wat er nou precies speelt met dat chol. En wat te denken van al die seminars, gesponsord door de pharmacie? Die doen dat om een markt, een behoefte te creeren. En een volk wat stom is, betaalt grif aan wat dom is. Even voor de duidelijkheid: als je echt een dokter nodig hebt, ga je er naartoe. Maar het mag nooit zo zijn dat je er met een aantal ziektes weer vandaan komt, zoals bij die statines. O ja, "bijwerkingen" noemen ze dat.

----------


## Keesvi

> En nu de rest van Nederland nog overtuigen, de HA's voorop.


Het aardige is dat juist onder de huisartsen een behoorlijk percentage er net zo over denkt als ik. Onder druk van een aantal cardiologen, MOLlen (lees belanghebbenden in de farma-industrie), zijn de voorschrijfnormen voor de huisartsen een paar jaar geleden verschoven, waardoor veel meer mensen in aanmerking komen voor statines. 

Om het verhaal ietwat te nuanceren zou je nog verschil moeten maken tussen primaire en secundaire preventie, zeg maar bij mensen die wel of niet een infarct gehad hebben dan wel een duidelijke cardiovasculaire diagnose hebben. Maar dan nog. Een paar jaar geleden zou ik me niet zo stellig hebben uitgelaten maar het is me inmiddels overduidelijk dat we al jaren belazerd worden met een cholesterolverhaal dat alleen maar goed is om de farma- en voedingsindustrie goud aan te laten verdienen en verder gewoon niet klopt. 

Unilever doet een flinke duit in het zakje door vrouwen in de overgang te bestoken en tot cardiopatiënt te verklaren waarbij Karin Bloemen als boegbeeld onmogelijk over het hoofd gezien kan worden. ;-) Maar het zijn wel pure maffiapraktijken. Vergeet niet dat Unilever ons jarenlang letterlijk heeft doodgevoerd met overdosissen transvetten en linolzuur. En maar roepen dat al die fabrieksmeuk van ze zo goed voor je gezondheid, c.q. je hart is.

----------


## Slaus

Ja, het is een complex verhaal, wat de meeste mensen niet eens door hebben. En daarbij komt nog steeds: "wat de dokter zegt, zal wel waar zijn". DE autoriteit, weet je wel. En wat je dan ook aanvoert, het helpt allemaal niks. Ik durf hier gerust de voorspelling te doen, dat die statines over een poos verboden zullen worden wegens gevaarlijke bijwerkingen, analoog aan het Softenon verhaal. Maar dan is het kwaad al geschied. En inderdaad: POEN, weet je wel? Want er is maar een ding in de wereld wat echt telt, en da's GELD!

----------


## sietske763

Heb nu 2 tegenstrijdige meningen van artsen.......
gyn. zegt dat ik tegen de dood aanloop omdat ik ze niet meer slik....
en HA zegt dat er maar iets verschil is gekomen uit mijn lab uitslagen.....dus vindt het goed dt ik gestopt ben.................
nou ja zeg.......hij heeft ze me 2 maanden geleden zelf voorgeschreven....

----------


## Keesvi

> Heb nu 2 tegenstrijdige meningen van artsen.......
> gyn. zegt dat ik tegen de dood aanloop omdat ik ze niet meer slik....
> en HA zegt dat er maar iets verschil is gekomen uit mijn lab uitslagen.....dus vindt het goed dt ik gestopt ben.................
> nou ja zeg.......hij heeft ze me 2 maanden geleden zelf voorgeschreven....


Er is heel veel wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de werking van statines gedaan. Daar blijkt uit dat ze werken. Bij een klein percentage van de gebruikers. Nagenoeg 100% van de gebruikers slikt die statines voor niets. Die enkele mensen leven gemiddeld een paar maanden langer door vermindering van het risico op hartellende. Dat effect wordt met aan zekerheid grenzende waarschijnlijkheid vele malen teniet gedaan door de bijwerkingen. Geen enkel onderzoek waagt het dan ook te spreken van levensverlenging door het gebruik van statines. Laat staan van de verbetering van de kwaliteit van het leven. Ik hoef die rotzooi niet. Nu niet. Nooit niet.

----------


## witkop

Mijn cholesterol zat dik boven de 8,erfelijk belast
Maar omdat ik geen statines bleek te verdragen ben ik op advies van de praktijkondersteunster over gestapt op gefermiseerde rode rijst mer q10 van mannavital,en na 3 maanden was mijn cholesterol gezakt tot 5,9,nog altijd aan de hoge kant,maar buiten de gevarenzone

----------

